# Help Needed In Understanding Faimer/Pm&DC Recognizations!



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay so I am really interested in applying to united medical & dental college Karachi. Turns out it in not in the FAIMER listing but is recognised by PM&DC. What I understand from this is that the graduates can apply for jobs in pakistan but not abroad? 
My question is, this uni is affilated with Karachi university so on the degree there isn't even a mention of the uni's name so how will that hinder my chancez of studying/working abroad? Please help me understand it!
PS: If I still want to go to the same university, what do I have to face in future?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

It is true that your degree does not mention the college name but only the university, but if you have seen the FAIMER list they mention each and every college separately even if all are affiliated with the same university. So basically your college name along with its affiliated university name needs to be on that list. Also when applying abroad you have to submit other documents as well like transcripts, etc. So yes people will get to know your college and if it is not in the FAIMER list so cant applying anywhere abroad.

That being said, UMDC has just recently opened. It takes time for a college to get registered with FAIMER. By the time the first batch of UMDC graduate i am sure it will be on that list. Do contact and ask they university if they have applied for registration with FAIMER and till when is it expected that they will get registered.


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx for the reply. I emailed the university asking about this issue. I am satisfied with their reply and will be applying there.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

No problem. Btw will you be applying to any other unis other than UMDC?


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

I tried for AMC. Dont see any hope 
Not willing to look any further. I really like UMDC from what I saw and heard about it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Im curious, what have you heard about UMDC. I haven't heard anything positive


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Really? :O
Well I know that it's new. But I was told that they are really advanced with their labs and classrooms. And I asked a few students of umdc about the uni and they were pretty happy with their teachers and staff. What have you heard?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well i actually haven't talked to any students who are studying in UMDC. But i did talk to people who study in other Unis and they told me not to go for it. Its teaching hospitals aren't that good or renowned. Its actually very new so no one i talked to had a clue about the teaching. It also isn't much renowned and students wit good grades don't prefer to go there.


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm well you know i consider myself as pretty much average (SSC equivalence 89%, HSSC 80% and SATs 2120/2400)
But I am afraid of failing the tests of ziauddin and baqai because they are sindh board based (mostly).
I can apply to bahria but after finding UMDC i felt I didnt have to.

- - - Updated - - -

Plus it is afflilated with korangi creek hospital which is a military based hospital. So yeah! I thought it should be okay? No?


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

karachi is unsafe  leave karachi and move to Islamabad/Lahore


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Hahahahahah! How about....NO? =_=


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

89 and 80 equivalence will get you in any university! You will just have to clear the test. The thing is that UMDC isn't much renowned at the moment, mostly because of the fact its new. People who actually study in it would know best how the university is. Talk to someone reliable in UMDC. Also my advise is that apply to 3 or more unis in Karachi and give their tests. Talk to more people and then at the end make the choice.

- - - Updated - - -

@loost LOL go and open any news channel.


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx a lot I'll try in a few more unis i guess


----------



## jerry (May 21, 2014)

I think UMDC is better then bhria medical college. What do you think?


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

whats on news channel? karachi is a terrorist place with people being kidnapped for extortion. One protest in over 60 years doesnt hurt anyone  . At least we dont have parchis coming to our house lol.


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

loost said:


> whats on news channel? karachi is a terrorist place with people being kidnapped for extortion. One protest in over 60 years doesnt hurt anyone  . At least we dont have parchis coming to our house lol.


I dont mean to be rude but dude nobody wants you opinion I am happy to live in this city. Moreover, we dont have any water and infrastructure problems like lahore does. I tried for a medical college in Islamabad but had it been in Karachi I wouldn't have even bothered to.Alhamdulillah pakistan runs on the income generated by this city.http://www.zemtv.com/2014/02/24/did...chi-alone-is-earning-for-pakistan-watch-clip/
If every pakistani leaves this city then there is no hope for this country.God has blessed this city, and Karachiites aint coward people like u so dont worry about us Btw: I never got any parchi so idk wth are you taking about.
Also, jealousy towards fellow countrymen will only lead to self loss so stop getting you panties tied up okay?

- - - Updated - - -

@Jerry After talking to UMDC students and going through the website I am inclined to believe that. They got many distinctions in KU exams too. But lets not forget bahria has PNS shifa which is a pretty good hospital.


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

Areebaization said:


> I dont mean to be rude but dude nobody wants you opinion I am happy to live in this city. Moreover, we dont have any water and infrastructure problems like lahore does. I tried for a medical college in Islamabad but had it been in Karachi I wouldn't have even bothered to.Alhamdulillah pakistan runs on the income generated by this city.Did you know How much Karachi Alone is Earning For Pakistan – Watch Clip
> If every pakistani leaves this city then there is no hope for this country.God has blessed this city, and Karachiites aint coward people like u so dont worry about us Btw: I never got any parchi so idk wth are you taking about.
> Also, jealousy towards fellow countrymen will only lead to self loss so stop getting you panties tied up okay?
> 
> ...



So messed up. I wasn't ridiculing your province but was stating a fact. Since you've taken the task to bad mouth other provinces let me tell you something. Your government is run over a phone from the UK. Millions of karachites run to the street to attend a phone from the UK of a taxi driver who migrated to UK. I really feel for you going in the heat to attend a phone call on speaker lol. You guys run on remote control. Our leader go to the parliament and are physically present in Pakistan. Your leader runs extortion cells and sends parchis to peoples homes.. Yes parchis are very common to people who run businesses or rich doctors. You would know if you took interest in current affairs and/or what goes around in the city you live in.

I dont know what water you're talking about because I have never had any shortage of water. My Society has its own dedicated water plant and we dont even use WAPDA so go to hell maybe? Moreover we all know how messed up KESC was you guys barely got electricity for 2 hours in 24 hours lol until it got privatized.. Even now you have issues. We send you electricity from PUNJAB so you can survive despite the fact that you privatized KESC.. Our electricity isnt privatized but send your so much of our water and electricity just so you can have a life that we have. Everyday someone dies in karachi because of terrorism or sectarian violence.. Everyday people are kidnapped there.. The number of mobile theft gunpoint is so high that i wont even get into it. We aint cowards, our leaders haven't migrated or seeked asylum in UK lol. All of us are here no mater how corrupt. Even pervez musharraf came back but your leader the guy who runs you through remote hasnt seen the fact of pakistan due to SECURITY THREATS lol. 

I wasnt hating on karachi but was saying the city is unsafe.. What i said above are facts. Go on try to prove otherwise coz u can never change facts. You live in a bubble that i just popped .. time to wake up hun.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and I didn't have my pants tied up however i think you did get your panties wet lol.


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Duidnt even read your first line completely *yawns*
Jealous pants on fireee hahahahbahah 
God bless PAKISTAN! God bless your burning soul lol
Kthanxbye!


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL. kia pagal cheez hai. clearly tum pakki karachi ki ho. Please dont go anywhere else. You're a social outcast. Ab baat kero naaaa.. facts aye samnay panties all wet? LMFAO


----------



## Areebaization (Aug 28, 2012)

Alhamdulillah karachi ki hoon 
And there is no other city in pakistan except karachi and the capital itself ... so yeah! Need more fuel to burn ur pants or is this enough??

- - - Updated - - -

And kaheen aur jana bhi nahi hai! 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW aren't u trying to fly to USA urself?? XD


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, Karachi used to be the capital until tum log aukaat se bahar ho gaye so even the govt had to move its capital lol.

Forget my plans, concentrate on your life instead and make your own electricity and water.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

So...this is the "haal" of maturity these days.
Hey guys, none of the aforementioned cities are better than the other or even the rest. I think you are forgetting Pakistan is made up of more than just two cities. You guys just have to live with it. Karachi is not better than Lahore. Simultaneously, Lahore is not better than Karachi. Keep saying it to yourselves.
Who could have imagined that there would be so much unrest in Lahore/Islamabad while Karachi would be calm? Who in their right mind could imagine that? But it happened, Alhamdulillah.
So, @loost: you can't actually call Karachi "unsafe" at the moment. Pakistanis are finally coming out of their houses and enjoying their lives without fear rather than being caged up in their houses. In addition, no place in this world is truly 100% safe. I don't think I'm mad when I say that there may be a few muggers, murderers, or Gullu Butts in Lahore too. You're calling her mad...then saying it's clear she is from Karachi? You have absolutely no right to say that. I find this extremely offensive. Oh and btw... just because the current gov in Karachi does those things doesn't mean that we endorse them.

@Areebaization: why do you even bother? Let him say what he has to say... his words won't affect you or Karachi no matter how hard he tries. You want to live in Karachi...go ahead. No one can stop you. 

All I have left to say is please stop this petty argument. It's not going to change Pakistan's current state anyways.


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

What's happening in Lahore and Islamabad is a revolution. If you're sitting in karachi enjoying your life then sadly you wont be a part of a new pakistan. We have the balls to go out on streets and fight the status quo. You guys just give money to extortionists to save ur lives.. We are standing up to people who run this country on corruption.

Nothing happens in Islamabad/Lahore, its only happening right now to bring about a CHANGE.

Regarding Gullu Butts, lol we are fighting gullu butts and i wish Karachi had gullu butts instead of extortionists and people who jsut shoot u in the name of target killings. Thank god we have gullu butts but not that. Like you said there are "FEW" compared to Majority of murderers and extortionists in karachi. You are a part of this karachi govt coz u elect them despite knowing they are corrupt and criminals. If you don't then come out on roads like what we're doing in Islamabad/lahore.

Peace out ******. no more arguments with women who can't digest common sense.


----------



## jerry (May 21, 2014)

@Areebaization Check it out (PMDC Issues Warning To CMH, FUMC, Wah & CPMC For Having Problems In Their Affiliated Hospitals)


----------



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Areebaization did you get into UM&DC??


----------

